# Problema wireless ath9k [risolto]

## Pes88

Ciao, ho un problema con la configurazione della wireless , come scheda wireless ho una atheros che usa il driver ath9k (ho un eeepc 1008HA). Quando do il comando ifconfig wlan0 up tutto va bene , ma quando provo ad associarmi ad un access point con chiave wep, senza usare wpa_supplicant non ci riesco, ma se do il comando iwlist scan tutto funziona bene, quindi presumo che il kernel sia configurato bene.... 

Controllando su dmesg ho trovato questo errore : 

```

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0 : link is not ready 

```

questo errore si presenta non appena faccio ifconfig wlan0 up!! 

Come supporto alla criptazione  delle reti ho attivato i moduli lib80211_crypt_wep, lib80211_crypt_ccmp, lib80211_crypt_kip. Sono corretti??? O provato sia come modulo che interni al kernel...

A che puo essere dovuto questo problema???Last edited by Pes88 on Fri Nov 27, 2009 10:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

questi sono i moduli che uso io:

```

gentoo-live ~ # lsmod|grep wep

wlan_wep                4868  1 

wlan                  187888  5 wlan_wep,wlan_scan_sta,ath_rate_sample,ath_pci

gentoo-live ~ # lsmod|grep ath

ath5k                 120236  0 

mac80211              135284  1 ath5k

ath                     7428  1 ath5k

cfg80211               80548  3 ath5k,mac80211,ath

ath_rate_sample        11012  1 

ath_pci               214108  0 

wlan                  187888  5 wlan_wep,wlan_scan_sta,ath_rate_sample,ath_pci

ath_hal               297728  3 ath_rate_sample,ath_pci

```

ath5, anziché 9, ma non credo che cambi molto.

per lanciare iwconfig uso il seguente comando:

```

iwconfig ath0 essid "$AP" key "$chiave"

```

non riesco a riprodure il tuo stesso errore, quindi non saprei risolvere puntualmente il tuo problema.

in ogni caso, ho osservato alcune volte che è importante, per far andare le cose, che l'interfaccia ath0 sia up, con un numero ip corretto.

----------

## Apetrini

 *Pes88 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0 : link is not ready 
> ...

 

Questo non è un errore. Semplicemente di dice che hai alzato l'interfaccia e il link non è pronto.

Dopo che ti sarai associato e autenticato ti darà un'altra notifica

```

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

```

Vorrei capire che comandi dai per associarti e per settare la chiave wep. Riporta i passi senza omettere nulla.

----------

## Pes88

Allora credo il che il problema principale sia la criptatura wep.... 

Come faccioa  ad attivare questi ?? 

```

wlan_wep                4868  1 

wlan                  187888  5 wlan_wep,wlan_scan_sta,ath_rate_sample,ath_pci 

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Vorrei capire che comandi dai per associarti e per settare la chiave wep. Riporta i passi senza omettere nulla.
> 
> 

 

mi autentico cosi : 

```

ifconfig wlan0 down 

ifconfig wlan0 up 

iwconfig wlan0 mode managed 

iwconfig wlan0 essid nome

iwconfig wlan0 ap 99:::::::

iwconfig wlan0 channel 1 

iwconfig wlan0 key s:passwd 

```

----------

## Apetrini

Allora... fai cosi:

Rifai tutta la sequenza, ma all'ultimo step usa

```
iwconfig wlan0 key 123456789
```

 invece del s: . Ovviamente ci devi infilare la tua chiave wep (puoi omettere gli spazi e i ":").

Ora ribatti

```

iwconfig wlan0 essid <nomeessid>

iwconfig wlan0 up

```

(Alcuni driver non hanno auto associazione attivo di default)

Aspetta qualche secondo...

Ora dacci l'output di "iwconfig" (se vuoi cambia la password con altro quando posti).

E anche posta le ultime righe di dmesg.

----------

## Pes88

mettendo per ultimo iwconfig wlan0 key s:key ha funzionato.... Pero se non metto s:, la stringa viene interpretata come ascii e mi ottengo un errore....

Quindi posso dire che la configurazione della wireless va bene??? Anche i moduli per il wep e wpa sono corretti...

----------

## cloc3

 *Pes88 wrote:*   

> Pero se non metto s:, la stringa viene interpretata come ascii e mi ottengo un errore....
> 
> 

 

ovvio. tu ordini al comando di settare un parametro, ma poi non lo definisci.

i parametri essenziali che devi utilizzare son essid e key. li puoi passare anche in un unica linea come ti mostrato sopra.

il canale, di solito, viene impostato in automatico.

per controllare lo stato del sistema, puoi usare il comando:

iwconfig wlan0

nell'ouput ritrovi i parametri che hai impostato ed altre informazioni di stato.

per scambiare dati in rete devi impostare un numero ip e una regola di routing, come per qualunque connessione cablata.

spesso i router wireless sono configurati per fornire un servizio dhcp. in questo caso puoi semplicemente lanciare il comando dhclient (net-misc/dhcp).

altrimenti, devi usare ifconfig e route:

```

ifconfig wlan0 192.168.0.34 #faccio l'ipotesi che l'ap abbia ip 192.168.0.* con * diverso da 34

route add default gw 192.168.0.*

```

----------

## Pes88

Si ok!! Ma il mio problema era che non riuscivo ad associarmi..... Poi il dhcp o il mettodo di routing vengono dopo l'associazione con il router!!!

----------

## krono85

io ho la tua stessa scheda di rete ma uso i driver ath9k e vanno benone..non te li fa 

compilare nel kernel o non ci hai provato ?

----------

## cloc3

 *krono85 wrote:*   

> non te li fa 
> 
> compilare nel kernel o non ci hai provato ?

 

secondo me, Pes88 deve solo mettere risolto al titolo, perché altrimenti continuamo a dargli suggerimenti che, a lui, oramai non servono più.

 :Smile: 

----------

## Apetrini

E comunque se siete un po' inesperti provate a usare wicd (possiede sia il client ncurses che gtk)...

----------

## Pes88

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> compilare nel kernel o non ci hai provato ?
> 
> 

 

non ci ho neanche provato, ma preferisco tenerli come moduli. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> secondo me, Pes88 deve solo mettere risolto al titolo, perché altrimenti continuamo a dargli suggerimenti che, a lui, oramai non servono più.
> 
> 

 

provvedo subito e vi ringrazio per i vostri utili consigli...     :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  [/quote]

----------

